# New Nigerian Dwarf girls!



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

I picked up these three beautiful girls a few days ago. All are registered and all have shown at a few shows already. The babies are 3.5 months old and pretty shy, but the kids and I are working on them. Licorice is 16months old and sweet as can be! I am really excited about these guys. I plan on showing them myself this fall and of course eventually breeding them to my nigi buck. Actually Licorice is going to be meeting him tonight. These are not the best pics but it gives you an idea on how beautiful they are!

Desertnanny EC Licorice Twist with my daughter


















and taking a break









The red doeling has blue eyes and is polled. Her name is Whitetankminis BC Wendy and the white with black spots and red legs is Whitetankminis Chochipmlkshake


















All three of the girls taking a nap


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're beautiful! Congrats!! I have a buck named Licorice Twist!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice congrats..... :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would have to say that you have FOUR beautiful girls there. :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Your daughter is precious!! And those sure are some pretty and flashy NDs!!! :drool:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

licorice twist will have an excellent udder.. since her dad is ENCORE!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful girls! ALL of them!

Licorice is my fav I think...I love her B/W face!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! They're beautiful!


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you! My daughter and I are both really excited about these girls!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations! The head resting on your daughter pic is adorable. Keep us updated on the showing, and it's going to be exciting to see the results later of the breedings.


----------

